# Around Atlanta



## sad_daddy1986 (Jul 8, 2010)

I am a huge bow hunter and conservationist. I will be living in Atlanta  soon.  I would be extremely interested in any county around atlanta ( cobb, fulton, ext.). I have been  hunting QDMA managed property for a while and would like to keep trophy managing on a property in Atlanta.


----------



## gawhitetail (Jul 10, 2010)

All I can say is good luck regarding finding a hunting spot IN Atlanta or one of those counties.

We have a great club in Greene County.  1530 acres 14 members camp with water power bathroom walk in cooler.  A super group of guys and some pretty fantastic hunting.

Would be glad to share some photos.


----------



## wilber85 (Jul 10, 2010)

Just about everyone in  metro Atlanta is a yankee tree hugger.  They just want a nice place to raise kids and dont want anyone hunting.  There is a lot of land around me but trying to find someone to let me hunt it is impossible.  There is a lot of good public land up here and some of it is even bow only which is cool.  If you want to find a QDM lease though you will probably have to drive an hour or so from Atlanta.

Hopefully someone knows something I dont??


----------



## sad_daddy1986 (Jul 12, 2010)

thanks guys...just hard to find good places in big cities even though i know that those suburban areas holds some true georgia giants.


----------



## wilber85 (Jul 12, 2010)

sad_daddy1986 said:


> thanks guys...just hard to find good places in big cities even though i know that those suburban areas holds some true georgia giants.



Yes they do.  Fulton co holds some monsters, its just very difficult getting access to hunt.  Most people around here did not grow up hunting or hunt themselves so a man with a weapon is just another liability to them.


----------



## wrightjoshua (Jul 23, 2010)

This might work for you.
Wanted 2 serious bow hunters for a bow only limited membership hunting club in Coweta Co. 250+ acres. Property borders additional acreage that is bow only. Food plots, creek botoms, hardwoods, pines and thick stuff. Strict antler and age restrictions. $1,000 per member. Call Josh Wright (678)877-7108 or email jwright@jybrealty.com for more information.


----------



## Bowyer29 (Jul 25, 2010)

wilber85 said:


> Just about everyone in  metro Atlanta is a yankee tree hugger.  They just want a nice place to raise kids and dont want anyone hunting.  There is a lot of land around me but trying to find someone to let me hunt it is impossible.  There is a lot of good public land up here and some of it is even bow only which is cool.  If you want to find a QDM lease though you will probably have to drive an hour or so from Atlanta.
> 
> Hopefully someone knows something I dont??


Crazy as a football bat comes to mind here......


----------



## jojoreb1174 (Sep 7, 2010)

you can contact dickie fogal at 706-881-5730 / he has a bow hunting only in harris county 1200 plus acres with lodging / quality managed for over 25 years


----------

